# Web Development > Web Servers what is the difference between application server, web server and portal server?

## vinothkumarbaskaran

what is the difference between application server, web server and portal server?

----------


## marish_ciet

i want to know the difference between windows 2000 and windows 2003 server

----------


## sjava.438

Hi 
web server is used to serve web based applications.(i.e servlets and jsps)
application server is used to serve web based applications and enterprise based applications(i.e sevlets, jsps and ejbs...). because application server contains web server internally.

----------


## vandana224009

what is the difference between applicatyion serrver and web server

----------


## deepasree

hi vandahana

A Web server handles the HTTP protocol. When the Web server receives an HTTP request, 
it responds with an HTTP response, such as sending back an HTML page. To process a request, a Web server may respond with a static HTML page or image, send a redirect, or delegate the dynamic response generation

Application server

An application server exposes business logic to client applications through various protocols, possibly including HTTP. While a Web server mainly deals with sending HTML for display in a Web browser, an application server provides access to business logic for use by client application programs. The application program can use this logic just as it would call a method on an object

Thanks
Deepasree

----------


## sree_kalapati

hi to all,

 Apllication Server means we can store applications (DATA) in that Server & it manage the entire clints systems. web server means we can access internet ( what company given permissions to clints according to that we can use web applications ).

----------


## sarikagupta

Difference still not very much clear.Can anyone tell me examples to claify these differences?

----------


## nithui

Hai,
*portal server* 
	A "portal server" is just an application server running a portal sofware or a portal application (Microsoft Sharepoint Portal Server is an example). 
*application server* 
	An application server is a system that provides the execution environment that is at the core of network computing or web-based architectures, providing a full set of services.
*Web server*
	A computer that delivers Web pages to browsers and other files to applications via the HTTP protocol. It includes the hardware, operating system, Web server software, TCP/IP protocols and site content (Web pages and other files). If the Web server is used internally and not by the public, it may be called an "intranet server."

Regards,
Nithya.R

----------


## sarikagupta

can you let me know the real time example to clear the same as still i m not getting.

----------


## nithui

Microsoft Sharepoint Portal Server

----------


## nithui

Google Suggest and Google Maps are two examples of web server

----------


## nithui

hai,
i dont knw the examples clearly,if you know pls tel to me

----------


## sarikagupta

the reply given by you i've found on one of site but this will not serve my purpose i need real life example for clear understanding.

----------


## nithui

ok.it u come to know,then tell to me also

----------


## sarikagupta

its same as answered by you.

----------


## srinivasaraobora

"App server, Web server: What's the difference?" Java Q&A author Tony Sintes summarized the distinction as follows:

"A Web server exclusively handles HTTP requests, whereas an application server serves business logic to application programs through any number of protocols, including HTTP [...] While a Web server mainly deals with sending HTML for display in a Web browser, an application server provides access to business logic for use by client application programs. The application program can use this logic just as it would call a method on an object (or a function in the procedural world).

Such application server clients can include GUIs (graphical user interface) running on a PC, a Web server, or even other application servers. The information traveling back and forth between an application server and its client is not restricted to simple display markup. Instead, the information is program logic. Since the logic takes the form of data and method calls and not static HTML, the client can employ the exposed business logic however it wants.

In most cases, the server exposes this business logic through a component API, such as the EJB component model found on J2EE application servers. Moreover, the application server manages its own resources. Such gate-keeping duties include security, transaction processing, resource pooling, and messaging. Like a Web server, an application server may also employ various scalability and fault-tolerance techniques."

----------


## subbu.sns

> hi to all,
> 
>  Apllication Server means we can store applications (DATA) in that Server & it manage the entire clints systems. web server means we can access internet ( what company given permissions to clints according to that we can use web applications ).


Plz let me clarify it with any example

----------


## amarmca04

hi,u want the examples of webserver and application server. right?
webserver - any company's website, it responds with a static or dynamic html pages for each click providing the information you requested
application server - any business application such as icicibank,hdfc or any bank website as in these sort of applications, you not only click the login button, after that u logon giving credentials,check your balance, transfer money online, some business operations you are doing. these things you can not do in web applications.indirectly, these applications are called as enterprise applications.many more to tell u.but hope u understood.

----------


## subbu.sns

> hi,u want the examples of webserver and application server. right?
> webserver - any company's website, it responds with a static or dynamic html pages for each click providing the information you requested
> application server - any business application such as icicibank,hdfc or any bank website as in these sort of applications, you not only click the login button, after that u logon giving credentials,check your balance, transfer money online, some business operations you are doing. these things you can not do in web applications.indirectly, these applications are called as enterprise applications.many more to tell u.but hope u understood.


it's k. is application server is not any specific software?.

----------


## banip01

Hi , 

Websphere actually process static content like you request to access a webpage like Google , it will go to webserver as teh result is excpected and the page will be displayed .now application server comes into picture when you put something in seach box , like something you wanna search ,no there you require application server as webserver cannot take the dynamic request , like it cannot search the database and do lot of processing and yes application server is a software.
Hope it make sense

----------


## ravikumarbuddha

if the exaple is not clear


here is the example


www.chase.com---> Static html pages   which are  stored on webserver example Apache/Iplanet  so on


once you make any request after login  getting your balance any details will be served by app servers like weblogic/websphere

static page is same for all usrer and will change once you login with ur credentials 

Simple saying place where entire Business logic exists in application server in pulling  required information from DB


Request---> Webserver ---> Application Server ---> DB
         <--                   <--                           <---             responce


Let me know any more Q's more then happy to share info and learn.

----------


## sasi_ts

> i want to know the difference between windows 2000 and windows 2003 server


windows 2003 server operating system  will support more ram, number of processor will be more.
iis version is differ.

----------


## Srinivasjava

webserver                                                appln Servrer
   1.takes only http request                            1.takes all type of protocol requests
   2.allows us deploy only .war files                  2.allows to deploy .war, .jar, .ear also
   3.provide only some files to supports  3.provides support for all types                                                                of     components
servlets and jsps only
4.not able to act as apln server 4.able to act as webserver
5.doesn't contain ejb containers 5.contains ejb containers
6.it is unable redirecting the service to other server 6.able to redirect
7.we can't create modules in this 7.we create modules each module is acting as a apln server
8.Eg:-tomcat, jws 8.Eg:--weblogic,Jboss, GlassFish, websphere, oracle 10g

----------

